# Julidochromis marileri - Success



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I had a pair of _J. marlieri_ that spawned in a community tank and raised a couple fry successfully. Six weeks ago I moved them to their own tank in the hopes of starting another Tanganyikan colony. Today while doing my weekly water change I noticed at least 8 tiny fry - success! I hope they raise fry as well as my two _ J. ornatus_ colonies.






​
*Julidochromis marlieri video ... look closely for the tiny fry swimming under a hovering, watchful mom.

https://player.vimeo.com/video/308726182​*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2017)

VElderton said:


> I had a pair of _J. marilieri_ that spawned in a community tank and raised a couple fry successfully. Six weeks ago I moved them to their own tank in the hopes of starting another Tanganyikan colony. Today while doing my weekly water change I noticed at least 8 tiny fry - success! I hope they raise fry as well as my two _ J. ornatus_ colonies.
> 
> View attachment 175584​


Interested in some fry if you're selling when they are of size

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Will let you know how this colony comes along. I am keeping them the same as J. ornatus so hopefully it goes well. If so in about 6 - 8 weeks they should be some big enough to sell. They start off really small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Have moved away from Tangs but I would have to say Julies still remain my favorite!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes this genus is great no question. Starting with _J.ornatus_ I have really been liking the colonial Tanganyikan species. Just posted some video from the _J. marlieri_ tank this morning.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats Victor. Those are some beautiful fish, that's for sure.

Anthony


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanx for posting the video Victor, and congrats on your success. I love the Julies too.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Now that BC Aquaria photo/video issues have pretty much been worked out I renewed my premium membership to the site. Less ads the better!

The _J. marlieri_ are pretty tiny but they are taking live brine shrimp naplauli and I always have micro worm cultures on the go.

In a couple weeks when they look a bit more like juveniles I will post another video link.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

_Julidochromis marlieri_ video ... I promised an update when the fry were @ 2 weeks. In the video you can see that older fry are starting to colour up as young juveniles. The largest juvenile fry are about 10 mm (1/2 in). You can see various sizes in these young _Julidochromis_, my assumption is different hatchings, all getting along well - loving these colony breeders.

*Julidochromis marlieri video @ 2 weeks*


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking real good there Victor. Those fish are gorgeous and babies are really cute.


----------

